

Google lobbying spending reached new high in early 2015 - datsun
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/04/21/us-google-lobbying-idUSKBN0NC1UO20150421?feedType=RSS&feedName=technologyNews

======
bediger4000
OK, that's great. Now, how has General Dynamics, Boeing, Lockheed Martin,
Northrop Grumman, SAIC and Raytheon's spending been during the last 15 years?

That is to say: "Hey! Over there!"

